# Vintage WRUW December 2014



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Last month of the year has arrived on this side of the world.... starting the month with this Omega Seamaster....










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Citizen Alarm Clock Works:




































Citizen Alarm Date ref. 63-7050 cal. 3102

:-D

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok Thanks to the Kiwis for this month !

Gold 50s Coresa Chronographe Suisse watch in front of one of my real Miro prints - unsigned of course... Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Issued trench.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Bulova Accutron, asymmetrical 14k case, caliber 214


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Starting the month off with my 1937 Hamilton Carlisle...








Edit...I just realized how bad a picture this is...

So I took a new one, almost as bad though.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Paleotime said:


> Starting the month off with my 1937 Hamilton Carlisle...
> 
> Edit...I just realized how bad a picture this is...


Paleotime - almost like the 1938 Bulova Time King I used to have (contrasted with your Hamilton !) before 'gifting' it to Tomcat's Wife ! Cheers ! Scott

PS -- Tomcat unless I missed it you should post !


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> Paleotime - almost like the 1938 Time King I used to have before 'gifting' it to Tomcat's Wife !


Yep, a little less curvaceous but similar. The long rectangle was on its way out - but the most extreme examples were in the catalogs. Yours was in better shape though - a Carlisle without brassing on all four corners of the bezel is an almost impossible find. This one, is about average. Great timekeeper though.


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm starting off with a junghans


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I have put this together from three knackered Venus 170s and I must say that it has been worth the effort. The Joel face is very clean and fits perfectly with the sensuous long blued hands. It keeps excellent time, the stopwatch hand snaps back so fast it is as if it it is in two places at once and if any of you are thinking that the crown and stem look wrong, then that is ok with me. I have a modern crown/stem which fits perfectly but it is chromed and I prefer this old brass one.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## PlanoTx (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's a couple of mine. A Russian Poljot from the old CCCP days, and a Gruen VeryThin:


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

It's Mystery Monday!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

This will be a month dedicated to Tissot


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Good ol big Zenith for today...;-)


----------



## german (Jun 27, 2014)

Quarter repeating with movement by *LE PHARE* ("Lighthouse" - fr.), made new 48mm case for it :-d
Can't get enough pushing repeater button, nice loud tone striking (you can check video below)


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ slopingsteve: that Joel chronograph is wonderful :-! Great job!

@ JP71624: I just fell in love with your Benrus. Should you ever consider to split with it, drop me a line, please!

I'm off today with my trusty Seamaster Compressor:



























Omega Seamaster Compressor, ref 166.0042, cal. 565

Remember: just 22 days left 'till Christmas!










;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Santa arrived early -with my latest Roamer
I had to unwrap in of course!


----------



## AudaxPT (Feb 6, 2012)

dgf67 said:


> I'm starting off with a junghans


Hi, nice Junghans! I believe I have a similar one (case seems similar, also the numbers and indexes and even the bracelet), what movement has yours, the J98? Do you now the year of production for yours? (1950's I guess??) Is the bracelet original?

Here's mine, from 1953:


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

40s Maxor SS Smaller Chrono today - in front of a painting of the Monterrey California Fish Market - cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Today a 1942 Elgin Deluxe in Rose - how do y'all like the orange strap?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Bulova Accutron, caliber 214


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Paleotime said:


> Today a 1942 Elgin Deluxe in Rose - how do y'all like the orange strap?
> 
> View attachment 2204546


'Brownish Orangish' ! Nice! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't had a vintage piece on for a few days now. I still don't today, but I'll share it anyway. It is Rados Limited Edition celebrating 50 years of the Diastar and it is a pretty good redo of the Diastar 1.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Immaculate as always Mr. Krinkle...

Always beautiful watches - beautifully photographed...


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

On 30 Nov, I put on this one








Tonight switch to one of these









And this the one


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Ludwig


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

6694, always good for a day with a suit and meetings.......


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Super smooth... Accutron...










Cheers


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)

AudaxPT said:


> Hi, nice Junghans! I believe I have a similar one (case seems similar, also the numbers and indexes and even the bracelet), what movement has yours, the J98? Do you now the year of production for yours? (1950's I guess??) Is the bracelet original?
> 
> Here's mine, from 1953:


Mine has the 93 and I'm guessing it's from the 50's too.










http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk&Junghans_693_82


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

A great to be me moment.


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

And B is for Bulova... for today.....


----------



## AudaxPT (Feb 6, 2012)

dgf67 said:


> Mine has the 93 and I'm guessing it's from the 50's too.
> 
> bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Junghans 693.82 (J93/1)


Very nice!! The wear on the case, on the edges is also very similar to my case!!!

Don't know if you can see it on yours, but there is a way to date it. There should be a letter and number under the balance, that indicates de year and month of production. Mine has B3, which means it is from February, 1953!


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

I picked up my first vintage piece this month. The serial number on the movement looks like a 1915 Elgin. Keeping good time so far.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Enjoying my Late 60's, Douglas World Timer.


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Futuristic in a Jetsons kind of way.


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)

@ Audax, mine has a E1

Today I have a certina automatic.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Today...My 1932 Elgin Legionnaire 424...Just 7 jewels - Really Loud tick - But a marvelous timekeeper. I'm thinking I should treat it to a better strap soon.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ slopingsteve: that Joel chronograph is wonderful :-! Great job!
> 
> @ JP71624: I just fell in love with your Benrus. Should you ever consider to split with it, drop me a line, please!
> 
> ...


Will do, my friend!! I'm always on the lookout them, as I know there would be interest from folks, like you.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks, as always, to Scott!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Martel 17 jewels FHF 73


----------



## AudaxPT (Feb 6, 2012)

dgf67 said:


> @ Audax, mine has a E1
> 
> Today I have a certina automatic.


Nice Certina!!

So with E1 I believe it would be from May, 1961, cause the J93 movement (according to the Ranfft database) was introduced in 1954, so the 1 has to refer to 1961.

Anyway, it is a nice little Junghans and you can always email them (I did for mine) with the pictures and the reference number that they will answer back and confirm, or not, our date.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

1941


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

A couple I've been sporting lately...

Beloved Bullhead









and "The Lewinsky"


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got this back, and cleaned up nice. L3 watertite. Felsa mvmt.


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

Helioshiye said:


> Martel 17 jewels FHF 73


Here's a Martel too, Martel Sporting (1957-58) with in-house movement 1112 (the same movement named later 1958 as Zenith 2522, when Zenith bought the company )


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

1938 Lord Elgin from the Streamline series...I like the coin edge...


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

[vintage 1963]
So-Though I have had the black bezel for years and like it a lot-I always defer to the classic 'pepsi' in the end. So-now I'm making an effort to wear the black for winter 2015 because I decided to protect my original '63 blue/red bezel from continued wear since it doesn't seem like mine is going to acquire that beatiful faded patina that so many other old pepsi's have going on. In fact-I have to wonder exactly why some bezels seem to fade so evenly and perfectly and others, like mine, have retained the deep colour and brilliance that the bezel had since new. Maybe there were different batches of paint or processing features? Anyway.....my '63 gilt/enamel GMT w black bezel in front of a work of mine from the 90s-and if you look close at this quik phone pic you can see that the worst fall and damage this old rollie ever sustained was a hit to the black bezel @ 13-10. It fell, hit hard, popped the black insert and getting the insert back in place properly was MURDER. If I knew how tricky it was I would have taken it to a watchmaker. So I not only have the ragged edge but the ring doesnt seat 100%. Still-its oem rolex bezel ring, insert etc so I can live with the defect since I have another complete bezel assembly with the pepsi ring. Also I am stunned at how lightweight this guy feels compared to my '79 Datejust which I have been wearing for most of last 2 weeks. Not sure why the '63 would be so much lighter then a '79 dj?:


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

1915 Elgin on wrist bracket


----------



## Space Noodle (Sep 3, 2014)

UMF Ruhla M2 with a band that finally matches...and looks good with a suit. Still have to replace the cracked crystal though...


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

This was my fathers 1950's, Wyler, 7 function Chronograph. It spent more time in a drawer than on his wrist. I'm beginning to see why. I always remember looking at it when I was as a kid.

After many attempts over the past few years to get it up and running, It's still not 100%. The Valjoux movement keeps great time, and the day and date function work, so 3 of the 7 functions working will have to do for now, it's time to wear and enjoy it.








If only the month widow would pop up :roll:
Chris


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I've often wondered why the vernacularism "cool" applies. When I put this middle-aged masterpiece on my wrist, I know. It cools my whole body by at least 5 degrees turning a hot day into an enjoyable one. It is also the cheapest working watch that I have ever bought on account of the disgusting state it was in. I don't know why I forked out in the first place but I'm glad I did as it turned out quite well I think


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Business trip, so just a kwikshot from this morning:









Best,
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Blak Smyth said:


> 1915 Elgin on wrist bracket


Is the watch removable form the bracket, or is it permanent? 
Very cool!

Chris


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Helping out in the warehouse today so something a little robust. Don't worry about the date as I tend to just grab images from my existing photobucket stock.


Have a good weekend everyone.

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Please allow me to present Pearl.


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

A simple mil chrono watch..b-)


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

A 30s Gold Eberhard Chrono day....Village Christmas decorations have been going up this week....cheers....Scott










With St Paul's Cathedral in the background.....during the Blitz in WW2, there were roughly 100 people stationed inside and at the top of the Cathedral every night all night with buckets of sand if the Cathedral ever caught fire !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

'80s Rotary on ETA 2836-2, 28800 bph


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Seiko 6602-8070


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> View attachment 2225098
> 
> This was my fathers 1950's, Wyler, 7 function Chronograph. It spent more time in a drawer than on his wrist. I'm beginning to see why. I always remember looking at it when I was as a kid.
> 
> ...


Chris - Nice ! Lots of sentimental value ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

This was my father's watch. He was very cool. This spent the last 40 or so years in a safe deposit box. It's been serviced and now it purrrrrrrs


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a Waltham in a pocket today.










And wearing a bulova.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

@Sdasurrey: Thanks Scott, even though some of the functions still don't work, It really is nice to have it running again. Long story short, after sending it to two different watch guys over a two year period it's time to wear it and enjoy it. Also:
Nice photos, and the Eberhard Chrono today, Beauty!!! I expect we'll see some nice Christmas photos from you this month, I look forward to it.

@CD1963: Really nice! Love the moon phase, really cool! Like my Dads Chrono, it's nice to have them running again isn't it?!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sdasurrrey: that Eberhard is wonderful! And thanks for that little detail on St. Paul's ;-)

[OFFTOPIC]What I find more remarkable is that they buried England's greatest hero there: Horatio Nelson who, for more than a century, secured British supremacy on the high seas once and for all by his victory (in "HMS Victory" ;-)) over the combined Franco-Spanish-Fleet at Cape Trafalgar on October 21, 1805. He died that same day and was brought home to be laid to rest with a state funeral attended by 32 Admirals, 10,000 soldiers and hundreds of thousands of citizens in the streets.

He was one of the heroes of my childhood, immortalized by C.S.Forresters books on the adventures of Horatio Hornblower, whom I accompanied from Midshipman to Admiral ;-)

And, of course, his famous signal "England expects everybody to do his duty" to this day is one of the finest statements summarizing why a nation as small as the British one could build an empire comprising half of the known world.
[/OFFTOPIC]

By the way: did you get that blue-snailed one?

@ howards4th, @ cd1963: those inherited watches from your respective fathers are absolutely priceless. And beautiful, both of them :-!:-!

***​
I felt like having my Constellation once more today:




































Omega Constellation ref. 168.046 cal. 1001

Best regards to all of you, and enjoy the weekend ahead. I'll do so ;-)

Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

andsan said:


>


Nicenicenice!

What's the story behind that "Neuschwanstein"-pendant anyway? And that _Gamsbart_?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

@Tomcat1960: 
Wow......! very beautiful connie..!


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

A sportsman wears at Christmas time of course Ferrari red Certina Sportsman!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sdasurrrey: that Eberhard is wonderful! And thanks for that little detail on St. Paul's ;-)
> 
> [OFFTOPIC]What I find more remarkable is that they buried England's greatest hero there: Horatio Nelson who, for more than a century, secured British supremacy on the high seas once and for all by his victory (in "HMS Victory" ;-)) over the combined Franco-Spanish-Fleet at Cape Trafalgar on October 21, 1805. He died that same day and was brought home to be laid to rest with a state funeral attended by 32 Admirals, 10,000 soldiers and hundreds of thousands of citizens in the streets.
> 
> ...


Tomcat - thanks - have a GREAT WE as well !!

The other tidbit on English history - of course from an American - supporting the English role where the 'Sun never sets on the 'Empire '' - and the indigenous Brits can elaborate - is that if you go back to 1400-1500 - the substantial oak and other hardwood tree forestation covering the British Isles was something like 80% ! So there were lots of big trees to support substantial wooden ship building and Britannia ruling the waves for a long time in the 1600-1850 period to support wooden ship building - and still leave tremendous greenery left ! S

EDIT - Andreas, you asked about the other Eberhard - there's another week left in the auction side of the two listings for the lite blue snail so not sure yet, it will probably 'auction' above where I want to pay, so we'll see, with warm regards, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hessu said:


> A sportsman wears at Christmas time of course Ferrari red Certina Sportsman!
> 
> View attachment 2234962


I thought, Santa does 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith El Primero ref A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

ERY,


----------



## SilkeN (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh I've seen so many usually rare Martels here, that I ask my friend if I could wear it for one evening and show it here as a reminder to a exciting joint hunt. I was not entirely uninvolved and it was the only reason and time that I've mutated temporary to a watch dealer. I could only grap this watch in a convolut which exceeded my recources. But on the end I could present him the Martel on a silverplade to a nice prize. Unfortunally the M isn't orginal but the hole rest . Its a nice feeling to win a game:









Inside the inhouse 1118 which build later on the basic of the Zenith rotors as the 1111 from Hessu for the hand windings









Have a nice week end...


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm going to spend the next three days in Rome, but.........










..... not in a...........camping


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Silke, that is one very unusual watch - congratulations for that find!

Best
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> View attachment 2225098
> 
> This was my fathers 1950's, Wyler, 7 function Chronograph. It spent more time in a drawer than on his wrist. I'm beginning to see why. I always remember looking at it when I was as a kid.
> 
> ...


Whoa, Chris! 
That is awesome!!


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> Whoa, Chris!
> That is awesome!!


Thanks Jared!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Weekend, innit.

Ric


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

Enicar for me today


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

December 6 is "Sinterklaas" in the Netherlands, and almost more important than Christmas. In order to honor the Dutch founder of WUS I wish you therefore a nice "Sinterklaas"!










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

ludsnpr said:


> @Tomcat1960:
> Wow......! very beautiful connie..!


Thank you very much!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

WWW Watch Weekend Wearing 










I've been looking at all your great vintage pieces and have succumbed to the vintage itch again. The great CYMA WWW scratches that itch very well.

Matt

P. S. Something else military, this way comes. More to follow.

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Matt_wool83 said:


>


Hi Matt_wool83,

Great pogue. Just got mine back - will post 

Regards,


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

James A said:


> Hi Matt_wool83,
> 
> Great pogue. Just got mine back - will post
> 
> Regards,


Cheers James. Hope to see it soon!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Just got my 6139 6002 (Pogue) back after a long time at the watchmaker.
This is how it use to be... Tachy not aligned. Badly scratched crystal. Wrong crown. Not resetting back to 12. Pushers not working properly. Inner rotating bezel not rotating.



And here it is now. Just picked up yesterday.





Most of you are aware of this watch and it's history for those who are unaware just google Seiko/Pogue.
...and here is the man himself wearing the watch.










Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Aye, James, a beauty now! :-! 

Erm ... is there a reason why your watchmaker didn't align the bezel correctly ('60' over '12' and '120' over '6'?)

Best
Tomcat


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like its back to him for a little extra realignment. Thanks Andreas. I remember many months back when I first posted this watch you PM'd me with concern as to the state of it. Looks like I'm still taking you advice. :-d Thankfully just a mill or 2 change and all will be good.

Kind regards,


----------



## MatthiasAnn (Aug 29, 2014)

Most recently acquired 1963 Citizen Super Ace!


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the 6139 lads...
Here is another of my NOS dust collectors.....This one was a give away as a promotion for Makita back in the 70's when you bought a tool....


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Snowy, innit.

Ric


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it just me and my dejavu or some people just post the same photos all over again day by day?...


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> Is it just me and my dejavu or some people just post the same photos all over again day by day?...


No.....Yes.....


----------



## bspargo (Jun 21, 2011)

Cassity's Indimatic today. ETA 1256 inside, ETA's first automatic movement, this one with power reserve as well.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

the "duke of Jkeja" has arrived....................................looks kinda familiar......hmmmm.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

James A said:


> Hi Just got my 6139 6002 (Pogue) back after a long time at the watchmaker.
> This is how it use to be... Tachy not aligned. Badly scratched crystal. Wrong crown. Not resetting back to 12. Pushers not working properly. Inner rotating bezel not rotating.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great! I suspect mine hasn't got an original crown as it doesn't sit flush and the inner bezel rotates too freely when the crown is turned. To be honest - I don't really care . I love how rough and ready it is so doubt I'll ever get it sorted.

I managed to find my dad a "perfect" example to replace the one he had stolen (that my mother bought him brand new when they were first released).


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the run-up to Christmas:









Tempic Automatic, cal. PUW 1563

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Needs a new crystal, but still runs strong. Just put on a new sailcloth strap.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Also available in red, innit.

Ric


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

My absolute favourite. Always come back to this old Seamaster. For a workhorse every day watch, Omega have never got it SO right. Simple, timeless design, paired with an extremely reliable and very accurate movement (cal. 565). Currently have her on a black Perlon strap - might switch to blue or grey at the weekend for a change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very busy today ... :-(/










Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Technos Monday!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Still sporting this one.



Regards,


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

#TheLewinsky would like it to be London Dry Gin time already...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

finishing the day with the caliber 218 'Doctor's Dial'.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Going with the Rockshell this afternoon.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wearing my Polerouter:


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Autavia Tuesday for me ..


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1962 vintage Tianjin WuYi.

Ric


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

"I am your father"


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

6139-7070, march 1977.

Aftermarket hour, minute and second hands. Still very good in accuracy.., about +10 secs/day.










Ludwig


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

I boastfully went to work today with this ... _erm_ ... Fifties' thing:













































Rivado Manual Wind, cal. ETA 1080

Famously dropped out of its time - the mid-1950s - its ETA 1080 actually _keeps_ time splendidly. The age it comes from shows as much exaggeration as did the decade before show austerity, so much so that it earned the mocking designation "Gelsenkirchen Barocque". (Gelsenkirchen used to be a mining town in Germany's Ruhr area, where the bowels of the West German "Wirtschaftswunder" - the economic recovery after World War Two - were located.)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking out the window waiting for the rain to go away so we can go out and play. I've been wearing this nice old Rolex for the past few days to honor my Uncle who just passed. He was in advertising in New York during the 50's and 60's. He would have liked this "Mad men" watch.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

This was waiting for me when I got home.










Having recently got hold of the CYMA WWW I thought it would be only right to balance things out so I looked around for a German military watch and found this DOXA 

I'll do a proper piece on it tomorrow.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Trying the bullhead on a different strap today...


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

1947


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Afternoon watch.. the one that was sold for Steampunk parts..










Cheers


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you ever bought a band and thought ..."Oh, this will be perfect?" and then once you put it on it's totally not the look you were after?
Well, I'm thinking this band does NOT work with my Helbros.

I'll wear it tomorrow and see it it grows on me.
What do you think? :think:

Hope everyone is having a good week.

Happy Holidays!

Chris


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Still wearing this seiko today.
Put it on different leather strap..



















Ludwig


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

rainbowfix said:


> Good ol big Zenith for today...;-)
> View attachment 2198410
> 
> View attachment 2198418


was this sold as a dive watch originally or just an elapsed time chrono? very beautiful watch, btw. simple, understated and elegant.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mid to late 1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

DaBaeker said:


> was this sold as a dive watch originally or just an elapsed time chrono? very beautiful watch, btw. simple, understated and elegant.


Thanks, watch was issued to Italian Air force with MM number... Guess that will make it a pilot watch with elapsed time...

More detailed info from LouS : https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-cairelli-cp-2-modem-killer-406134.html


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Wearing the DOXA again










It's keeping awesome time and, man dig that patina on the Radium lime 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> I boastfully went to work today with this ... _erm_ ... Fifties' thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More coffee needed.........hmmmm.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today the rectangular Dugena. It looks like being cut off a Cylon Centurio's wrist:



























Dugena Geneve Automatic, ref. 2828.005.10, cal. ETA 2789

Maybe it has gone through some battles already, ...










... but slacky bracelets are a much-beloved feature on certain watches, aren't they?









"Take that, Rolex!" 

I like its design and since the old girl keeps time very well I like it a lot:



















Grüße
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

@ Tomcat.......kühl


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Finally got new springbars and strap for my 1946 Longines 5411 with 12.68z movement.


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Omega trench watch with private label; Porte & Markle from Winnipeg,Canada. Dating from 1906. High precision regulator with 17 jewels . Should get a good cleaning soon.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Yesterday










Today










Vintage Zenith El Primero ref A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Bzzzzzzt. It's humpday!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

pilotswatch said:


> Omega tench Watch with private label; Porte & Markle from Winnipeg,Canada. Dating from 1906. High precision regulator with17 jewels . Should get a good cleaning soon.


Cool.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Today it's the Kaufmann with a Landeron 248


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight change to ERY ,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

bubba48 said:


>


Hi Bubba48,

Enjoying your parade of Tissot 

Regards,


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

A bit of Swiss and Japan for today....
anyone have any idea what's the sign/insignia on the crystal means?


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Already yesterday and maybe tomorrow  Orient King Diver


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

@Rainbowfix= Is it etched on the glass or is it a scratch protective sticky label,seems a bit impractical?


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

1980s Seiko5 7009


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Seiko 7006.. very retro...










Cheers


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Apollonaught said:


> @Rainbowfix= Is it etched on the glass or is it a scratch protective sticky label,seems a bit impractical?


Ha.. yes it did hide the hour hand quite a bit but the minute hand is ok.. it was printed on the underside of the crystal... printing is quite fine n sharp... wondering if it was printed by enicar ....:think:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

rainbowfix said:


> Ha.. yes it did hide the hour hand quite a bit but the minute hand is ok.. it was printed on the underside of the crystal... printing is quite fine n sharp... wondering if it was printed by enicar ....:think:


Most likely a logo of a company or even a country, that bought watches gave away as a business gift or a anniversary gift for it's staff. Maybe it's Saddam Hussein's family crest!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

rainbowfix said:


> A bit of Swiss and Japan for today....
> anyone have any idea what's the sign/insignia on the crystal means?
> View attachment 2287106


Looks like a beheaded chicken - maybe the *ACRA* (American Chicken Raisers Association)? :-D

@ Ric: that Smith's is lovely! From every perspective! (I like the look of that balance cock.)

Today just classic, not vintage: my Mido Oceanstar Commander Chrono, back on its black leather strap:




























Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

rainbowfix said:


> Ha.. yes it did hide the hour hand quite a bit but the minute hand is ok.. it was printed on the underside of the crystal... printing is quite fine n sharp... wondering if it was printed by enicar ....:think:


My guess would be some sort of alcoholic beverage company logo commerative watch,cheers.
Sorry=missed Hessu`s post.........

my seiko 5,belonged to my dad for 25 years......


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Apollonaught said:


> My guess would be some sort of alcoholic beverage company logo commerative watch,cheers.
> Sorry=missed Hessu`s post.........


Thanks Hessu, Tomcat n Apollonaught for taking time to examine the mysterious sign.... it will for now remain nameless.... but love the idea of Alcoholic beverages logo the best... Cheers all...:-!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

James A said:


> Hi Bubba48,
> 
> Enjoying your parade of Tissot
> 
> Regards,


Stay tuned; this is just the beginning.... ;-)


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Lil' Frenchie


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Look and see what followed me home the other day. Can I keep it pleeeeaaaasssssee?

I've been allowed to take this on a test drive. The price is very fair but it is quartz. Should I jump or save up for a proper mechanical version?


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

Hamilton S-575. Turned out nice, and a favorite wearer.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Took this old Longines out for a spin today. An estate find with a nice 19a movement inside. 

A lot of people don't like engravings on the back, but I do and this one's quite stylish.

The watch doesn't seem to have been used much, and the dial has aged rather well

for a Longines of this age.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going out with Richard tomorrow 










And what a handsome chap he is.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Weekend is coming... HAGWE .. something a little big...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ JP71624: that Hebros should be called "Incredible"! ;-) I love that textured dial!

@ cd1963: no. You must not keep it. You must send it to me. Right now. ;-)

@ marks55: wonderful Longines! Did you try to find out something about Mr. Lambert? (This is the stuff, great watch stories are made of, you know? ;-))

***​





















































Eterna 'Eternamatic 2002' ref. 170-T cal 12824

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone! 
Today it is AWESOME to be wearing my Grandfather's Elgin pocket watch: circa 1898!!!!!!!
I got it back from a full service a few weeks ago, really nice to have it up and running again.





















Perfect fit in that coin pocket of my blue jeans.

And of course I feel naked if I don't have a watch on the wrist. My Dad's Chrono will do the trick.















Have a good weekend everyone. 
Merry Christmas!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everybody !!!!!

Long time is'nt ? I guess, almost 2 years.

The live is pretty crazy, I 've strarted my master in sociology and studing a lot to became a judge !!!!

I'm with this beauty here!!!










IT have been send to my watchmaker to try to fixed out. Let's see what 'II happen 

I'm having a little problem using the tapatalk, but... it's life !!!

Regards !!!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh and I forgot to say that i missed you guys, trim, marrik, Reno, harmut and all of you !!!!!


----------



## Fbx_Steve (Oct 24, 2013)

Bulova Accutron - Railroad Approved!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

howards4th said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Today it is AWESOME to be wearing my Grandfather's Elgin pocket watch: circa 1898!!!!!!!
> I got it back from a full service a few weeks ago, really nice to have it up and running again.
> View attachment 2302754
> ...


Excellent.. So I'm not the only one with a pocket watch in the pocket and a watch on the wrist..


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Today's Longines, crisp and clean.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tissot Jubileum 1853-1953


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

anzac1957 said:


> Excellent.. So I'm not the only one with a pocket watch in the pocket and a watch on the wrist..


You are not  I do that also. Just taking the watch out of pocket and playing around with in the hands just makes me even happier than I am. Nothing can be done here


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel like a day out with Marvin tomorrow









I've been pondering whether the hands on this are original and after a short Google search I've come up with these examples





































And they all seem to have the same style of hands, so I think that they may be the original ones after all.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

@ Tomcat: Re: Longines posted earlier. I tried to find out about Mr Lambert, because this is indeed the stuff that makes collecting interesting, at least to me, couldn't find much

except he ran a successful accounting firm for many years here in Burbank, and would be 99 years old if he were still amongst the living.

His wife passed away many years before he did. I had hoped to find out where in town it was first sold, as many jewelry stores hereabouts are still in

business many years later; but all Longines could tell me is the year made was 1958, and no further information was available.

I always run a search on engravings when I get them, sometimes you find out some interesting bits on local history and people.

It adds a bit of charm, I think.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

marks55 said:


> @ Tomcat: Re: Longines posted earlier. I tried to find out about Mr Lambert, because this is indeed the stuff that makes collecting interesting, at least to me, couldn't find much
> 
> except he ran a successful accounting firm for many years here in Burbank, and would be 99 years old if he were still amongst the living.
> 
> ...


Go to the Longines website.. if you supply them with pics and serial numbers they can provide you with some detail..


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Morning watch...



Afternoon change to Cyma NavyStar. ..



Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

'Sunsplashed' Cauny Prima Chronograph today, first, and then third the Cauny Prima Chronograph I just copped from 'EB' in the last few days, cheers to all ! Scott

And the London Eye...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Today it's an airing for the only none 100 % Swiss manufactured watch Iv'e ever owned.
An unusual slice of 1960's Gallic charm, matching a black chrono dial with light rose gold case and numerals.
Powered by a Landeron 148 movement.


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

My new KonTiki. Had my eye on it for a long time till I pulled the trigger. The seller did not mention it had original Guy Feres on it, and I did not ask. Did not want to drag any more attention to it. Movement is 1424UD























Engraving 19.3.-67















GF signed 2/66


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

At my parents house in my old bedroom


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Yesterday,Cauny Chronograph powered by Valjoux 7733...


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> 'Sunsplashed' Cauny Prima Chronograph today, first, and then third the Cauny Prima Chronograph I just copped from 'EB' in the last few days, cheers to all ! Scott
> 
> And the London Eye...
> 
> ...


Nice Scott, I like the Zulu/Nato band you have, I was thinking the same thing for my dads Chrono, but I kept thinking it wouldn't be a good fit, now that I see it, I think it works nicely. Nato band during the day, leather for the evening.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

38mm


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Nice Scott, I like the Zulu/Nato band you have, I was thinking the same thing for my dads Chrono, but I kept thinking it wouldn't be a good fit, now that I see it, I think it works nicely. Nato band during the day, leather for the evening.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks Chris !! I simply find the NATO bands 'fantastically functional' on a chrono worn during the day 'running around in the city' ! Either one would HONOUR your Dad !!!

Btw, saw a FAB FAB 'busker' at South Bank, London, a singer from Portugal ( for Pedro P!) Susana Silva - she's all over YouTube but this is today....'Summertime tidbit' - CHEERS - Scott

PS - this singer moved to London from Portugal and had everything she owns stolen, living on the streets before starting to 'busk'...






Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Today's Longines is square and sweet.

I think this watch is wonderful. You might look at it and see a redial. I wish that I had a before picture to show you. When found, it looked like this watch had spent the last 40 or so years at the bottom of someone's swimming pool. The movement was one complete congealed solid lump of ferrous oxide. The rust had erupted through the holes in the face and badly attacked what was left of the beauty it held. I am really happy it could be brought back.


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Going to the church with this..




























Happy Sunday everybody..

Ludwig


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Mirvaine


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Chris !! I simply find the NATO bands 'fantastically functional' on a chrono worn during the day 'running around in the city' ! Either one would HONOUR your Dad !!!
> 
> Btw, saw a FAB FAB 'busker' at South Bank, London, a singer from Portugal ( for Pedro P!) Susana Silva - she's all over YouTube but this is today....'Summertime tidbit' - CHEERS - Scott
> 
> ...


Absolutely new for me,many thanks


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow - what great watches you produced over the last two days ... almost each and everyone of them would fit my collection, too 

Back from service, I proudly present my Citizen Bullhead Chronograph:






















































Citizen 'Bullhead' Chronograph, ref. 67-9011, cal. 8110

I bought it several years ago off the bay - it had been the watch the seller had bought from his first wage after his apprenticeship. That was back in 1973 ... looks like another journey in time ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

A brush with royalty?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hermetic 1929


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 2321690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321698
> ...


That's one sick mofo  The Strap, The Dial, The Colors


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wearing these two today....



















Cheers


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wow - what great watches you produced over the last two days ... almost each and everyone of them would fit my collection, too
> 
> Back from service, I proudly present my Citizen Bullhead Chronograph:
> 
> ...


Wow...I love this watch..!


----------



## bspargo (Jun 21, 2011)

Saw this guy today, couldn't resist a wrist shot. As someone else said when i posted this on IG, "It's looks like it's about half past justice!" haha







Though we could certainly use Batman here in Sydney today 

Cheers,
Ben.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

bspargo said:


> Saw this guy today, couldn't resist a wrist shot. As someone else said when i posted this on IG, "It's looks like it's about half past justice!" haha
> View attachment 2327666
> 
> Though we could certainly use Batman here in Sydney today
> ...


Hope the situation there gets resolved ok.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

laikrodukas said:


> That's one sick mofo  The Strap, The Dial, The Colors


Thanks. Not bad for a 43-year-old.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ ludsnpr: thanks a lot, mate! I like it, too ... ;-)

@ bspargo: great, wonderful shot! Love that watch!

For me, it's Citizen 8110 again, if of different color and layout:













































Citizen Chronograph ref. 67-9054, cal. 8110A

Now off is the hunt for a decent bezel ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Today 1960's France Helbros:














Tonight I'll switch over to my Late 50's Wyler with the see through case back:















I wonder what kind of pocket watch Sam the Snowman is wearing? :think: ;-)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

Chris


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

I always love wearing this one.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Feeling a bit Presidential...1932 Bulova President - 21 jewels - 6 adjustments...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

This week:

Seagull



Enicar



Nivada


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

1951


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice! Reminds me of the Rado Manhattan.



Tomcat1960 said:


> Today the rectangular Dugena. It looks like being cut off a Cylon Centurio's wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Black n White Carrera with date....for today ..















KK


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

In Amsterdam today.....not exactly 'vintage' ....sorry.....but one of my favourite Eberhards, a Champion chrono...cheers, SDA

EDIT - one comment, I was in both Den Hague and Amsterdam and between the multitude of people on bikes who seem to have carte Blanche right of way and the Trams these aren't easy cities to traverse - not being a 'local' - great cities as they are, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Schweet Schcott, verra schweet!


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Today I'll wear my first Elgin. Ooooo shiny.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok Switching to a 'real' vintage back dial Eberhard chrono following Rockin'Ron's black dial Omega ...oops ...it's still getting serviced with Mr Chan on Portobello Rd -- hope it's ready this WE ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

doomguy10011 said:


> Nice! Reminds me of the Rado Manhattan.


Which is exactly why I caught fire on her ;-)

Scott, that 'Reverse Panda' Eberhard from Amsterdam  is lovely, indeed

For me, still Citizen. Today a UFO:



























Citizen Crystal Seven ref. 61-5013 cal. 5210

;-)

Best, 
Tomcat


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A simple Seastar from 1957


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Double dose of Omega today..

One on the wrist...










The other in the pocket...










Cheers


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Festive, innit.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Okay since the holiday season is fast approaching with all the lights and good cheer, I thought it was a good day to wear my 1938 18ct gold Longines Cushion watch - the one with high radiation readings and lume that glows in the dark so much you can see the watch from the Midlands at night !

Cheers to all ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool watches again, today :-!:-!:-!

And now for something completely different:




































Otero (?) Automatic Direct Read, cal. Otero 796

Why the question mark? Because Otero (a brand of Eppo - the Otto Epple Uhrenfabrik at Pforzheim, Germany) used to supply movements to the 'Epora-Group', of which Eppo was part. There is absolutely nothing to give away who actually built this watch, so I summarize it under Otero. Maybe it is just a demo watch indeed ;-)

The movement itself is interesting as it combines several features new to the watch world when its predecessor - the kal. 48 - was introduced in 1957. To begin with, it came with a spring-loaded excentric lever (very similar to Seiko's magic lever which was introduced several years after the kal. 48). And it has a revolutionary gliding clutch for the automatic winding - the 'Oterotest' system actually decouples the autowind mechanism and idles it once the watch is fully wound, causing less friction from the main spring and improving the power reserve.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a pity there's only a like button Andreas cause






Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay since the holiday season is fast approaching with all the lights and good cheer, I thought it was a good day to wear my 1938 18ct gold Longines Cushion watch - the one with high radiation readings and lume that glows in the dark so much you can see the watch from the Midlands at night !
> 
> Cheers to all ! Scott
> 
> ...


I'll be back in the Midlands over Christmas to see my father, if you fancy giving that a try 

(Beautiful timepiece too!)


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Stewpot said:


> I'll be back in the Midlands over Christmas to see my father, if you fancy giving that a try
> 
> (Beautiful timepiece too!)


Okay - thanks Stewpot - I'll let you know when I face North from Surrey !

If you hadn't seen earlier lume discussions, after I got a Geiger counter to check my vintage watches I ended up holding the vintage forums 'unofficial radiation record' north of 10,000 for this watch ! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

New arrival to the collection, a vintage Zenith dress watch with cal 2552 with a bit worn dial:


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay - thanks Stewpot - I'll let you know when I face North from Surrey !
> 
> If you hadn't seen earlier lume discussions, after I got a Geiger counter to check my vintage watches I ended up holding the vintage forums 'unofficial radiation record' north of 10,000 for this watch ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


HOLY COW Scott! 10,000?! I know nothing about what levels should be on these types of watches, I always thought after these many years a lot of the lume wore off by now. Obviously not in your case ?


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> HOLY COW Scott! 10,000?! I know nothing about what levels should be on these types of watches, I always thought after these many years a lot of the lume wore off by now. Obviously not in your case ?


Chris - I think as long as the dial is closed - and I don't personally work on my watches - it's okay. There was a long thread discussion on this 4-5 months ago with someone putting a watch up with a reading of 999 (his Geiger counter I believe capped out) and asking 'what's up' - after a long discussion of various issues a physicist friend of a WUS devotee said 'as long as you don't inhale dust from Inside the crystal directly off the dial/lume it's okay' . Anyway I purchased a 'non capped' Geiger counter and achieved the record so far ! Cheers ! Scott

PS - of course this reading is off the dial direct so your my wrist (or mine) through the case is a lot lower ....

PSS - now that I'm correcting my post, for clarity this Longines is only 2400 + -- the 10,000 + was off a 30s Waltham....

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## hronisx (Oct 23, 2014)

ludsnpr said:


> 1980s Seiko5 7009


I have 3 of them!!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A bumper from 1948


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Won't be taking this off for a while!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

bubba48 said:


> A bumper from 1948


Wow -'cream dial' is really fab fab fab ! !!! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Ludwig


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't posted my 1980's Seiko Mod Dive in looong time because it just wasn't running right. I put it on the back burner so to speak until fellow member Interceptor_RWB helped me get her running like a Japanese Seiko should. She arrived in the mail the other day and I'm happy to say she is running GREAT!
Thanks so much Dan!!!






















p.s. Oh, and yes I will be wearing this tomorrow as well.b-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Back to the 60s....


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rado not so purple horse


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

For today, one of my favourite watches, to get in the holiday spirit - 1921 18ct gold Electa & Gallet red '12' 24 hour dial 'Trench-style' watch with the Christmas engraving inside the case, cheers to all ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

busmatt said:


> It's a pity there's only a like button Andreas cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Matt!

Today I'm wearing a French Chronograph, made by "Montres Flamor" of Angoulême, France:



























Flamor Chronographe, cal. Landeron 187

And may I pick up on Scott's remark regarding the "Christmas Spirit"?




























By the way: the nicest ever showing of true Christmas Spirit is to be had on Facebook these days: Help Robbie, Preston's Homeless Hero

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat - LOVE Chronos from that era FOR SURE ! HOPE EVERYONE can feel the Christmas Spirit - certainly somehow, those in need, in the streets, held in captivity or under duress - everyone deserves a holiday break !

And a nice vintage watch as a Holiday Gift!!

Best Holiday Regards TO: Tomcat, Bobbee, abslomrob, Habitant, Chris (Howards etc) Radger, Apollonaught, Emre, Busmatt, James, 'ANZ57', Jackruff, gatorCPA, Jared, Mirius, Paleotime, Genejockey, Hartmut, Marrick, Bubba48, Sempervivens.Trim, Silke, RockinRon, RockinBobbee, RockinScott, RockinEmre, RockinJared, RockinAndreas, RockinRadger, Toronto Time, Adam, and everyone else! Sorry if I left anyone out - Best - 
Scott

Edit - and PilotsWatch !

PS - not vintage but last year's Christmas gift -to myself !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

Att the sale forum there was a broken Cortebert watch, no takers. Seller said it's from the 70's, did not look like that, but more like 50's style. Worth a shot. Paid staggering 9 euros 70 cents including the post. It came yesterday. Stayed today extra at the work to get it ticking.















There was a engraving from 1970. That's why seller dated it wrong.







Movement is Cortebert 689. A nice red gold in-house movement.







Turned out to be a looker!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yes - that Cortébert is a stunning beauty! Congratulations, and thank you for saving another one!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

This just in










I'll test it out tomorrow 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

This one on my wrist today - but with a different strap (old pic). I finally solved the problem I was having with the hands...1929 Bulova Crusador...








A little early - but getting in the mood...Best holiday wishes to you all.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Changed to this for work tomorrow.


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Today with my favourite chrono for engineering, mathematics, science..... &...........;-)


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Eberhard at the station....Happy Holidays ! Scott 









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Sdasurrey said:


> Eberhard at the station....Happy Holidays ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and great christmas colours!


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Wearing this soon to be 57 year old in the cold.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great watches today! Mind if I get you all back to Earth again with this bedraggled forty-year-old?



























Favorit Automatic Day Date ref. 613 DD cal. ETA 2789

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Great watches today! Mind if I get you all back to Earth again with this bedraggled forty-year-old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomcat - nice 60/70s flashy in my opinion but the vertical day is nice - especially in German - 'FRE' for Freitag I guess ! Cheers ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron "503", caliber 214. 14k white gold


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Great watches today! Mind if I get you all back to Earth again with this bedraggled forty-year-old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What country is the brand from? My initial thought was Sweden as Friday is FREdag and Favorit is Favourite in Swedish.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Thinkfloyd (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Took the Bulova Quartz to work today,










Some of the technology in these early Quartz is amazing 1977/8 and it still hits the timing point bang on

It's nearly Christmas so I'm wearing a stupid hat.










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

The Elgin Ridgewood is back on the wrist - it has spent alot of time there since I finally got it running right.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Since we are getting close to Christmas I made to myself a gift and what a gift! A nice near NOS Longines Ultra-Chron ref 8317 with cal 431 from 1970. I haven't found many information about this reference so any help is welcome.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

'Time' to 'Christmas Party' tonight - and what more to get into the Holiday Shopping spirit than a late 20s silver large tank-style watch from one of London's best shopping destinations - Fortnum & Mason - I hope everyone gets the gifts they want during the holidays - with much cheer to all, Scott

PS - disclaimer - this watch owner is not advertising directly for F&M and has no direct or indirect equity investments in F&M!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello
This are planned for the weekend and the next week


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A couple of "non magnetic"; which one to wear?


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

bubba48 said:


> A couple of "non magnetic"; which one to wear?


I vote for the second


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

No problem for two handed man


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been wearing this for the last few days. It's been pretty nice to look down and see more shiny.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

nick10 said:


> I vote for the second


+1 great hands btw.

Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ busmatt: I'd like to give two likes - one for the watch and one for the cap *gg*

@ sdasurrey & jperry: I found two German and two Swiss manufacturers using the 'Favorit' brand, and the Austrian ebay seller (who was disappointed that the watch stayed just above € 20) mentioned that it was also a brand of Ostersetzer & Cie. of Vienna - Favoriten (the Austrian capital's tenth district). May be true, may be not. Anyhow, I don't believe it's Swedish ;-) as it also has DON for Thursday and the notorious command 'DIE' for Tuesday ;-) 

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ busmatt: I'd like to give two likes - one for the watch and one for the cap *gg*
> 
> @ sdasurrey & jperry: I found two German and two Swiss manufacturers using the 'Favorit' brand, and the Austrian ebay seller (who was disappointed that the watch stayed just above € 20) mentioned that it was also a brand of Ostersetzer & Cie. of Vienna - Favoriten (the Austrian capital's tenth district). May be true, may be not. Anyhow, I don't believe it's Swedish ;-) as it also has DON for Thursday and the notorious command 'DIE' for Tuesday ;-)
> 
> ...


Haha damn! Would be really proud if it was Swedish.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Trying out on a different strap..



Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Double post.. mods please delete..


----------



## Space Noodle (Sep 3, 2014)

cd1963 said:


> I always love wearing this one.


Wow that's gorgeous.


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Vintage seiko for this weekend



















Ludwig


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Moderate decency today:




































BWC 'Carrée' m.w., cal. ETA 2391

A classical "Sunday watch", worn on a Saturday ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Spending the day searching for more vintage watches and wearing this handsome 61 year old.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Out for a Fall Walk - 1940s SS Eberhard Chrono, cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Moderate decency today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TC - looks good with a black lizard strap? I thought for a second it was a stingray strap which I'm considering for one of my watches, cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is a vintage Ebel. Not shiny at all. This watch is a bit Bauhaus. The dial looks like it was produced on a draftsman's table. The crystal is glass; heavy and milky like sea glass when viewed from the side. The case looks industrial and bears the scars of a lifetime's work. No poser's watch this. This watch oozes character.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> The case looks industrial and bears the scars of a lifetime's work. No poser's watch this. This watch oozes character.


It certainly does...give me a "driver" over a "trailer queen" any day.

Today...A 40s Gruen Veri-thin...$10 + a quick home service and it has been running like a champ for a few years...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

My Gala










And my Vilnius


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Another horological dead end today










With the great ESA Dynotron movement 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s580/Darien_Williamson/omega002_zps99e82d1e.jpg


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> TC - looks good with a black lizard strap? I thought for a second it was a stingray strap which I'm considering for one of my watches, cheers, Scott


Hi Scott, yes - that's lizard, indeed. The little worn beauty came to me from the town next to mine through ebay. Because the seller didn't mention its size most people probably deemed it a gilt ladies' watch  so I got it with its jeweller's box at little more than the postage ;-)

The force was with me that day 

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ busmatt: I love those oddballs, too! Cool you're wearing this one.

@ dwillie: nice one, too. Do you know the exact model, ref no or so?

Thanks!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ busmatt: I love those oddballs, too! Cool you're wearing this one.
> 
> @ dwillie: nice one, too. Do you know the exact model, ref no or so?
> 
> ...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

An ode to German watchmaking today,soaking up some Gamma rays from my 50`s Gama watch,regulating my vintage Chelsea 15 alarm clock,and waiting for my chicken schnitzel to cook!















Merry xmas to you all.
Regards,
Nick.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Non vintage day today,










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

busmatt said:


> Non vintage day today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg......your wrist is shrinking...........ha ha ha.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Good one Apollonaught, it's a big 'un that's for sure but it looks a lot bigger in the photo than in person, I've been told it's foreshortening or something like that 

But that's one of the best things about watch collecting you get to wear all sorts of different styles, sizes and shapes.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ dwillie: thank you! The dial was actually why I asked - Omega _used_ such finely-drawn dials in the 1930/40s. And since there is no radium on the dial or hands there's no reason why it should not look like almost new. Still, it looks somehow ... uncommon ... this combination of dial, hands and that red-tipped second hand. (That's just saying, it looks uncommon _to me_, but Omega had so many dials, hands, colors, sizes and shapes that I wouldn't rule out your watch is genuine all around.)

***​
To me it's the jar-proof Gothic today:



























Gothic 'Jar-Proof', cal. Felsa 107 (Silena-Shock-proofing device)

More images can be had here.

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

With Zenith Chronometre sky is the limit


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

1936


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> 1936
> 
> I


This one looks marvellous!! Love everything... very nicely designed...
Any movement shot by any chance?;-)

On Japanese today... counting down to the big holiday. ...
Have a nice Monday everyone!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017.

Space watch, innit.

Ric


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

rainbowfix said:


> This one looks marvellous!! Love everything... very nicely designed...
> Any movement shot by any chance?;-)


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

bubba48 said:


>


Wat a nice watch.. Thanks for sharing!|>|>|>


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today something golden. Another non-vintage classic in my collection:



























Sandoz Automatic, ref. 80778-D-70-8, cal. ETA 2836-2

;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Only a few days till christmas and I'm wearing my first ever vintage watch. A nice 49 year old Seamster De Ville with original bracelet.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not the best I own, but I love it










November 1941


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

And those hands are really nice too.

Regards,


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Bubba48 - That Tissot is a real looker...The dial is awesome.

Having a "Rosey" day - 1940s Elgin in Rose gold-fill...


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Waltham model 1883 (HC movmt.) in a big Philadelphia OF nickel case. 122 years old and still keeps great time.


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Out for some fresh air on a rainy day.


----------



## LaMusette (Jan 6, 2014)

Merry XMas from LaMusette 

Found this original Ingersoll on a nicely restored BSA bicycle, from one of our customers parked out the front.


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

Old Hamilton today. Mongo like...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

TST for the day..



Evening watch..



Cheers


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Jacques Mayol


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

rainbowfix said:


> Out for some fresh air on a rainy day.
> View attachment 2400473
> 
> View attachment 2400561


I love these vintage Zenith divers!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tonight my wife and I will take to the streets for the first time in decades. We're going to join a protest march against the "anti-Islam" campaign making headlines lately. Which watch could be more fitting to this event than Ali, the grocer's Zodiac? ;-)




































Zodiac Automatic SST 36000, cal. 86

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy holidays.. no work now till after the New Year..

Rescued Longines today...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Constellation 564cal

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

busmatt said:


> Omega Constellation 564cal
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


My Seamaster with 565 cal says 'hi'.. looks like the work of the same designer..










Cheers


----------



## bspargo (Jun 21, 2011)

Just finished tidying this one up. Tightened cannon pinion as the hands weren't moving. Replaced crystal, tightened the bezel up so it clicks again and repainted bezel markers (true to original so far as i could research). Neat little watch, and i think Zodiac still represent good vintage value for money.
Ben.

Edit - i can't for the life of me work out why the photo is rotating when i upload it. It is right way up on my computer, but WUS is kindly rotating it for your 'enjoyment' grrr.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

It's been awesome wearing my dads chrono after all those many years that it sat in drawer and then in and out of watch repair places.
I have wanted to try a nato band on this watch but was not sure how it would look, This band just arrived yesterday. Thanks to (Sdasurrey Scott) for giving me the idea, after seeing his it gave me the push to try it out.






















Sorry the pictures are a little blurry it was just starting to rain again and there was not enough light.
I hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas and you get what you want from Santa.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

James A said:


> Regards,


Mmmmmm cloves and oranges, that smells like Christmas.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

The watch for Christmas day


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

For Christmas Eve...


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

1938 Hamilton Carlisle...Loooong and Lean...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

1959 Timex Viscount today...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> It's been awesome wearing my dads chrono after all those many years that it sat in drawer and then in and out of watch repair places.
> I have wanted to try a nato band on this watch but was not sure how it would look, This band just arrived yesterday. Thanks to (Sdasurrey Scott) for giving me the idea, after seeing his it gave me the push to try it out.
> View attachment 2407057
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic on a NATO, Chris!

Have a Merry Christmas, too, and God bless, buddy!

Jared


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Another favourite on Christmas eve... 
At 40mm this one sits very well on the wrist.
And Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas Everyone !!!


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

50 year anniversary for this one. Inscribed "Ed. Christmas 1964". Wonder who "Ed" was?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hafis Jarproof.. work in progress.. still problem with date change..










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know whether Santa Claus uses a watch. But this one in gold and green could be it ;-)






















































Junghans m.w., kal. 620.50

Merry Christmas to everyone!

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> I don't know whether Santa Claus uses a watch. But this one in gold and green could be it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must use a watch to keep time on his EPIC journey but I hazard a guess it would be a world timer of some sort and possibly with a GMT hand to boot.

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Cauny Prima from a Cab near Brooklands Surrey while I wait for my other vintage Cauny in the post - HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!! Scott










At Weybridge Surrey Cricket Ground - Christmas Eve 2014...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

pilotswatch said:


> Merry Christmas !


Oooh that crown's got to dig in

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Evening change to the 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Festive, innit.

Ric


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas...!!!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Bulova Accutron 541, 14k asymmetrical case, caliber 214


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

For Christmas Eve...my 1940 Bulova President "B" - this watch was a Christmas gift from my wife a couple of years back.









Merry Christmas to all my WUS friends...


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Last post before Christmas, I've banned technology for the day 

I'm wearing the FMC presentation Omega










And dad's wearing his Rotary Commodore










We wish you all the usual festive greetings

Matt and dad

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Merry Xmas everyone.

Still wearing this...










Zenith El Primero A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

1953-55 Omega


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Getting ready for the evening.


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)

Christmas with parents and Omega.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Christmas Eve Colours in Surrey - the most colourful watch I have - the WW1 'Flags of the Core WW1 Countries' - on top of the Christmas tree - Can't say 'Merry Christmas' to all the Vintage 'Brothers and Sisters' with any more passion.

THANKING EVERYONE for letting me 'join' vintage this year - and stray slightly in some of my posts from the core watch discussion - but I always try to see the humour and improvisation in life - again can't thank everyone enough for your support, lessons and of course watches ! Cheers, Scott

PS - no star this year, tree went up late put up by the Son and Daughter....!



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

My Christmas watch... :thumbup:



Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Changed to my birth year Longines Conquest...



Cheers


----------



## jspollmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Roley Oysterdate from 1966 issued for the independence of Kuwait. The Arabic description on the dial is the name of Mubarak Abdullah Al-Jaber Al-Sabah a highly respected Kuwaiti lieutenant general.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120 during daylight hours...

To be continued, innit.

Ric


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Just an 200 year (1814) old pockie


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a corker Laikrodukas !!

40's Czech pilot for me today. 
Happy Christmas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

A little extra for Christmas:




































Eza Automatic, kal. Hermann Bauer HB 313

"Eza" used to be the main brand of Pforzheim, Germany-based manufacturer "Uhrenfabrik Ziemer & Co.". Founded in 1927, they're still around. Today, their watches sell under the brand name "Claude Pascal".

The watch shown here comes from the early 1970s, when fashion developed from the sober 1960s style to the overblown bombast of the 1970s. Check out those block indices which have been slimmed down using white color. This watch was meant for customers who wanted to be up-to-date, but couldn't (or didn't want to) follow the noisy 1970s style.

The case has been signed as follows, by the way:

PLOR
GALV
c(Herz)O​









Any ideas?

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Little birthday present to myself last week. Mid 1950's manual wind Waltham.










A very Merry Christmas to you all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Found this under the tree this morning - my wife is entirely to good to me...









An Elgin Clubman 668 c. 1930...I think the dial is outstanding.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Paleotime - you have a FAB FAB 'vintage watch giving' wife !!!

On Christmas Day, for me the 1921 18ct Gallet Electa with the 'Christmas 1921' inscription !! Cheers, Scott




























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Recently hunted down my # 2 grail....










l









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My 2 grails...










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Noodle (Sep 3, 2014)

1970s HMT Pilot


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Unicorn from Rolex made in the late 20s..










Later in the day I may put this non branded watch from a similar era on the wrist..



















Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

If ever the term "Christmas watch" befitted one in my collection, it's this one ...



























Flamor Chronograph, cal. Landeron 187

... because its (documented) life started on December 26, 1968.

Enjoy your Boxing Day, everybody!

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Evening change to the 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Off to the circus, innit.

Ric


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> Paleotime - you have a FAB FAB 'vintage watch giving' wife !!!


She is a great one all the way around - but her gifting of really nice watches is a bonus.

Today...this 1940s Lord Elgin...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

A beautiful summer day in New Zealand..










The Pohutukawa, New Zealand Christmas tree, is out in glorious crimson flower..










Cheers


----------



## rtoip (Nov 14, 2012)

Boxing Day-2014



















waterproof case from 1950'
cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Not vintage, but it was a Christmas present 










So I'll be wearing it for a few days and everyone needs a modern piece or two don't they?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Omega double act for the afternoon. .

On the wrist...



In the pocket...



Cheers


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still with the Christmas present Seiko










Lots of buses here 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Shakespeare in Love at the Theatre - Eberhard y Tapas...Scottino










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> Looks fantastic on a NATO, Chris!
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas, too, and God bless, buddy!
> 
> Jared


Thanks Jared! I hope you and everyone here had a good Christmas.
Santa was good to me this year he brought me a few bands that I was wanting.
This Twist-o-flex is a nice fit on my Accutron 218 don't ya think?














Thank you Santa!
Happy New Year everyone!

Cheers!!!!!
Chris


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Thanks Jared! I hope you and everyone here had a good Christmas.
> Santa was good to me this year he brought me a few bands that I was wanting.
> This Twist-o-flex is a nice fit on my Accutron 218 don't ya think?
> View attachment 2434633
> ...


Oh, man...that band looks perfect on your Accutron!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> Oh, man...that band looks perfect on your Accutron!


|>

Is that just me or is it a bit tight?

Today, just another boring bi-compax:



























HELVA Chronograph, cal. Landeron 52

I couldn't resist this opportunity ;-)










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> |>
> 
> Is that just me or is it a bit tight?


The underside picture appears that way, but since it doesn't look to be expanded at all I assume it's fine.

For what it's worth, my arms are hairy enough that most bands on my wrist securely make it look like they are cinched down.  But it's mainly more of an illusion.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> The underside picture appears that way, but since it doesn't look to be expanded at all I assume it's fine.
> 
> For what it's worth, my arms are hairy enough that most bands on my wrist securely make it look like they are cinched down.  But it's mainly more of an illusion.


It does look tight doesn't it? But, yes it fits perfectly. I couldn't agree more Jared, to me this is the perfect band for this watch, I'm really diggin' it!

Re Tomcat: Nice Helva! |> If you're bored with it you know where to find me ;-)


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

TST today...



Cheers


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

'58 President today


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ JP: 'Coolova' would fit even better ;-)

Winter unloaded an inch of snow last night, so it had to be a waterproof sports watch:




































Lorton Watch Co Chronograph, cal. Venus 170

I love this chronograph of little pretention ;-) In my eyes one of the most beautiful packages for a Venus 170 |>

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Got it 2 years ago in very bad condition. Restored dial and new crystal. Not too perfect...but I like this watch.










Ludwig


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

My Xmas gift. LIP GENEVE "SOLEIL" ("SUN") around 1966 NOS


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Royal Calendar Orient...










Cheers


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

A friend let me take this for a test drive. It's pretty slow for a Daytona. 0 to 60 in a minute.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Innit, innit?

Ric


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

The doyen of my chronograph collection:




































Chronomètre Urra Chronograph, early Hahn/Landeron-calibre

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Modern again today










Just realised that the flash has given the MERIDIAN a glowing ring( oooh err missus )

I'm on holiday next week so a trip to the vintage watch shop could be on the cards  I've been toying with the idea of trading in some of my lesser worn pieces for something more upmarket 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

These two today...



















Cheers


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

40's?


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Wore this the the Christmas concert at the Kennedy Center Wednesday.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Me birthday today, innit.

Ric


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ric.

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

... and we chime in: "Happy Birthday, Ric!"






















































Telda Chronograph, early Landeron dual-pusher column-wheel calibre

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Camguy said:


> Wore this the the Christmas concert at the Kennedy Center Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 2455370




WOW!!!!!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Happy New Year !

Finally got this Cauny Prima in the post with the light blue 'snail' - cheers ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

+1...Happy birthday Ric...

@Tomcat....wow...double wow...

@Scott - Looking great...

You guys and your chronos are killing me.

After several days with the Christmas Clubman - my 1927 Bulova Templar took over the timekeeping today.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Ric have a good one matey 

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Paleotime said:


> +1...Happy birthday Ric...
> 
> @Tomcat....wow...double wow...
> 
> ...


Thanks P !!!! Timing it it since I put it on at 2 pm and it's running 3 minutes a day fast ....or projected 185.3 spd...close enough for now - I'm waiting however to get my black dial 30s SS Eberhard back from Mr Chan - a little more exciting - cheers all ! SDA

Btw - fab bezel !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

A 1958 Soviet Ural in an aluminum case with yk-6 movement and radium lume


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ric!

I too must say all these Chronographs: Andreas and Scott, holy cow, you're killing me too!!! Beautiful!!

This is no chronograph but you know how I love the Electrics and this little beauty arrived before Christmas. I'm just now getting around to cleaning her up.
1970 Timex Electric Dive. I won't be doing any Diving with this one any time soon.
Here are some BEFORE pics:














As dirty as this one was I was surprised how clean the dial and hands are.
Now the AFTER Pics:














I didn't think I could get the bezel clean without removing some of the white numbers but she cleaned up nicely.







The case has seen better days but that's fine by me, it too polished up nicely.








I have had this band for awhile and could never find the right fit for it....until now.
I think it works don't you?







She's keeping great time.
Not bad for $9.00 dollars.

I hope everyone has a fun and safe New Years Eve!

Chris


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Another bullseye from the mid 40s


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

bubba48 said:


> Another bullseye from the mid 40s


With your Tissot posts and Tomcats chrono's we are enjoying a tasty Christmas New year treat.
















Regards,


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Happy Birthday Ric!
> 
> I too must say all these Chronographs: Andreas and Scott, holy cow, you're killing me too!!! Beautiful!!
> 
> ...


Fantastic, Chris!
Wow...$9. I'd say you did better than just "excellent", my friend. 

My Skin Divers say 'hello'!



















And I think the tropic band actually may have come on the watch new. I " think" I have the original tropic band for mine, but I'm not positive. It doesn't have a second keeper, so I don't wear it on the watch.

Well done!

PS - both of mine are 1970 models


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

@JP71624: Thanks Buddy! Love the look of your wind up Diver, I have been on the look out ever since I saw that one. Then when I saw your Electric version, Holy cow! I had to find one.
Very interesting on the "Tropic" band, I didn't know, I think your right. The (19mm) size has always puzzled me since no other watch I have is 19mm and when it fit perfectly on this Timex I thought BINGO! This had to be made for it.

Safe and Happy New Year!

Chris


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

Last Post for 2014. This has been a great year and Thanks all for being part of it. Happy new year everyone!














KK


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

It looks like an auriscote, breguet chronos type XX.

Could u give me the references of your chrono?

Mvt, size... (mp)

Ty


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just been and swapped a few unworn watches for this









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rainbowfix (Oct 23, 2012)

FrenchKiss said:


> It looks like an auriscote, breguet chronos type XX.
> 
> Could u give me the references of your chrono?
> 
> ...


It's a breitling 765 avi. Yes, it does look a bit like type20 .... Movement is venus 178 n size if I remember correctly is about 40mm(?)..

Cheers !!!
KK


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Happy new year all.

May your joy beat at 36,000 per hour,while time passes at 18,000 beats per hour :-!


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

My Enicar's are away on Christmas leave soaking up the sun.
Here they are belly down



And belly up





So today it's going to be my faithful old Silvana.
Happy new year all !


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Alfred Haas's 100.000-km-watch:



























Zodiac SST 36000 (Volvo 100.000 km), cal. 86

I wish you all a very happy New Year! May we all meet again with our beautiful wrist companions!

Best regards
Andreas
aka "Tomcat"

;-)


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

Happy New Year and Peace to all.

Going with my Hamilton Rodney on a quiet New Year's Eve:










Mark S.


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy new year all 

Last day in 2014 with my old Cauny Calendário,powered by Unitas 376...


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy New year to all! Last day of the year and the first day of the new year I wear my trusty Longines:


----------



## ddrake (Jan 13, 2011)

Lecoultre for me today.








Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Happy New Year everybody. Thread now closing.
View attachment 2476282


----------

